# 23 Awesome Gifs



## Rex_Bael (1/5/14)

http://www.worthytoshare.net/23-awesome-things-didnt-learn-school-youll-glad-know?_nospa=true#

Some awesome GIFs, well worth a watch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

Great find @Rex_Bael


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Some awesome gifs there man.

Sweet find!


----------

